# How hard is it to remove and install a window?



## Evil Scotsman (May 6, 2010)

Alright I am NOT an idiot, but have never done this before. I know my way around a workbench well enough I guess. I will need to be replacing about 13 windows and 8 interior doors. The windows will be vinyl casement windows and prehung mdf doors. Is this something a newbie could do? As I said I know my way around a workbench and am pretty good at catching on to construction. But don't want to have cockeyed windows that don't open and close either. I need your honest input please.

Thank You


----------



## SJNServices (May 7, 2010)

What kind of siding do you have on the house?


----------



## Evil Scotsman (May 7, 2010)

Right now it is 1960's asbestos shingles, but we will be covering them all with vinyl sidings once we get the windows in.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (May 7, 2010)

What is the PROPER/BEST/MOST ACCURATE way to measure for replace windows. My THOUGHT is to remove the trim,(it will all be replaced anyway) and measure the rough opening? I don't want to measure the windows, order them, pay for them, then find out I screwed everything up.!


----------



## frozenstar (May 12, 2010)

13 windows and 8 doors sounds like a lot of work for me. If you can have someone who knows enough knowledge on what to do and can help you, work won't be that hard IMO.


----------



## huberm (Sep 28, 2010)

over the past year i have installed 12 replacement windows, 2 exterior doors, and 5 prehung interior doors.  I have about average handyman skills.  The windows were super easy and the doors were a little more difficult.  The only thing you have to worry about is getting the doors plumb and level.  Beyond that, it is really easy to do yourself.

You could probably do all of your replacement windows in one day (i did 10 in a day).  If you are doing interior doors I would be willing to bet you could probably get at least 5 done in a day.

To measure for replacement windows, just measure from jamb to jamb and sill to sill.  They recommend measuring in 3 places and taking the shortest measurement.  It doesn't need to be horribly accurate because you'll be filling the gaps with shims and then caulk.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Sep 28, 2010)

Pretty much decided that I am going to have Lowes come in and measure the windows for me. Then will buy them from ??? My brother is going to help me install them. Interior doors I am not so concerned with, pretty sure I can handle that. But the basement exterior door and the French doors that will replace the sliding glass doors I will have someone install. (I think) haha


----------



## Albert_23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just hire a professional Scotsman.  13 windows and 8 doors by yourself?  That's a job for a team.


----------



## Tangelo (Oct 18, 2010)

Evil Scotsman said:


> Pretty much decided that I am going to have Lowes come in and measure the windows for me. Then will buy them from ??? My brother is going to help me install them. Interior doors I am not so concerned with, pretty sure I can handle that. But the basement exterior door and the French doors that will replace the sliding glass doors I will have someone install. (I think) haha



Hello Evil Scotsman, How is your project going, have you received your measure from Lowes yet? I know some big box stores wont measure unless they are doing the install as well.


----------

